# الأنبا اشعياء اسقف طهطا وجهينة يؤكد ظهور العذراء بمحافظة سوهاج



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

*الأنبا اشعياء اسقف طهطا وجهينة يؤكد ظهور العذراء بمحافظة سوهاج








البشاير – صموئيل العشاى: 

أكد الانبا اشعياء أسقف طهطا وجهينة بمحافظة سوهاج أن العذراء ظهرت بمدينة  جهينة مساء السبت، واستقبل الأهالى الظهور وسط زغاريد، و تسابيح وفرحة  اهالى القرية بأطياف العذراء و أسراب حمام وشاهدا الألف من سكان  المدنية.وقال الأسقف أن أهالي نجع أبو ليلة وقرية نزلة بمركز جهينة قد  شاهدوا ظهور أطياف نورانية وحمام ابيض مساء السبت فوق سطح الكنيسة.وأشار  الأسقف ان الأهالى استقبلوا الأطياف النوارنيه فوق بكنيسة الشهيد العظيم  مار جرجس بنجع ابوليله مركز جهينة بالزغاريد والتسبيح والتراتيل الخاصة  بالعذراء وسهر الأهالى مسلميين وأقباط حتى الفجر لمتابعة الظهورات من فوق  أسطح المنازل وأمام الكنيسة.

وقال الأسقف ان كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية نزلة على التابعة لمركز جهينة  شهدت ظهور أطياف نورانية أيضا، وشاهد الأهالى رسائل السماء من فوق سطوح  منازلهم الظهورات فى السماء والأطياف تملا المكان.
 



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2011)

المصدر مشكوك فيه ، اقصد جريدة البشاير


----------



## zezza (12 مارس 2011)

سلام الرب عليها 
بس ازاى يعنى ظهرت السبت حسب كلامهم و الاهالى شافوه الظهور لحد طلوع الفجر
مش احنا لسة فى السبت برضه!! ...ده حتى الساعة ماجتش 10 مساء من يوم السبت :t9:


> ظهرت بمدينة جهينة مساء السبت





> وسهر الأهالى مسلميين وأقباط حتى الفجر لمتابعة الظهورات من فوق أسطح المنازل وأمام الكنيسة.


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> سلام الرب عليها
> بس ازاى يعنى ظهرت السبت حسب كلامهم و الاهالى شافوه الظهور لحد طلوع الفجر
> مش احنا لسة فى السبت برضه!! ...ده حتى الساعة ماجتش 10 مساء من يوم السبت :t9:




*هههههههههه معلش اصلى هنا 10 مساء يعنى الفجر هما بيناموا بدرى
*


 :new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

*ارجو  من المشرف حذف  الموضوع لعدم مصدقيته 

آسفه لعدم تحرى الدقه فى الخبر 
*​


----------



## bilseka (12 مارس 2011)

ايوه كده يا رب عزينا بظهورات امك البتول ام النور


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2011)

الكلام مش اكيد 
الاشاعات كتيرررررررررره


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2011)

المشكلة مش في الظهور فالعذراء ظهوراتها معروفة ، ولكن المشكلة في المصدر " جريدة البشاير " دي جريدة لا ترتقي اصلا الى ان تكون جريدة صفراء !



ساعة موضوع نجع حمادي قالت كلام زي الفل على الأنبا كيرلس : 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116853​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

ياجماعه محدش يجيب خبرمن البشاير​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

على فكره انا اعرف ناس فى سوهاج وكما توقعت كذبوا لى الخبر​


----------



## soso a (13 مارس 2011)

تونى 2010 قال:


> على فكره انا اعرف ناس فى سوهاج وكما توقعت كذبوا لى الخبر​




*شكرا لهذا التوضيح 

ونتمـى انها تظهر بجد هدى الأمور 
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مارس 2011)

الإشاعات لها أهداف خبيثة كثيرة

منها إلهاء الناس عن واقعهم المحتاج لتكاتفهم حوله

ومنها تشكيك الناس فى كل شيئ ، وبالتالى فى الأخبار الصحيحة أيضاً ، لإصابة الناس بحالة من العمى عن محيطهم

ومنها إستغلال التكذيب الحاصل لاحقاً فى تحقير وإضعاف نفوس الناس ذوى العلاقة بمضمون الشائعة

فرجاء عدم نشر خبر إلاَّ بعد بذل مجهود كبير فى التأكد منه

لئلا يفقد منتدانا كله مصداقيته ، خصوصاً بعد هذين الشهرين من إطلاق الإشاعات ونفيها

لئلا يٌقال عنا -مثلما نقول نحن عن تلك المواقع التى ننقل منها - أننا بلا مصداقية فيما ننشره ، ولا ينبغى الإعتاد على ما ننشره من أخبار

هذا الأمر خطير ، وهو من صنعنا نحن، لذلك ينبغى وضع ضوابط قبل نشر الأخبار


----------



## soso a (13 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الإشاعات لها أهداف خبيثة كثيرة
> 
> منها إلهاء الناس عن واقعهم المحتاج لتكاتفهم حوله
> 
> ...



*:smi411:

لو وجودى على المنتدى سوف يفقده مصداقيته انا على استعداد الأنسحاب فورا منه 


*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مارس 2011)

لم أقصد هذا إطلاقاً

بل إننى تكلمت بوجه عام

وكان دافعى مواضيع أخطر من ذلك

إستمرت طوال الشهرين الماضيين

فالمشكلة عامة وكبيرة

وأنا نفسى لا أعرف لها حلاً

ولكنى تكلمت لعل غيرى يجد الحل الذى عسر على معرفته


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (13 مارس 2011)

حد شاف بعنيه او سمع من مصدر موثوق فيه


----------



## soso a (13 مارس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> حد شاف بعنيه او سمع من مصدر موثوق فيه




*لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
لا لا لا لا لا
لا لا لا لا
لا لا لا
لا لا
لا
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مارس 2011)

ولكن شكرا للخبر


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

*الســـــلام
لــك
يــا مريــــــم

شكــــــــــــــرا*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 مارس 2011)

اوشاعة كلعادة


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولكن شكرا للخبر



*شكرا لمرورك 
الرب بيبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *الســـــلام
> لــك
> يــا مريــــــم
> 
> شكــــــــــــــرا*​



*شكرا لمرورك *
* الرب بيبارك حياتك *
​


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اوشاعة كلعادة



*أشاعه 

وانشاءالله تبقى حقيقة 
*​


----------

